# Leybourne Grange Video And Photos



## matthewcradduck (Jun 29, 2007)

been rivisting leybourne grange over a number of days....to get more photos and videos.....heres what i came up with
most of the pics ive taken are on there
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHy0O4jIaV4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHy0O4jIaV4[/ame]


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Leybourne Grange Asylum Video And Photos*

Nice one, MC.
Like the music, btw. Who's that by?

Cheers
Foxy


----------



## matthewcradduck (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Leybourne Grange Asylum Video And Photos*

uncle-loney souls
thanks!


----------



## King Al (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Leybourne Grange Asylum Video And Photos*

Very intresting, some nice pics there and the tune does go well with the video. Good stuff


----------



## lilli (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Leybourne Grange Asylum Video And Photos*

OW! My eyes are bleeding!! 

Leybourne Grange was never an "Asylum" it was opened in 1930's which was long after the term slipped out of use for being politically incorrect. 

It was (and I am sure Mr Cracknell will correct me if I am wrong ) a colony and the original name was _Leybourne Grange for Mental Defectives_ ... according to archive research anyway


----------

